# مهام المهندس الميكانيكي- دعوة للنقاش



## jomma (11 مارس 2010)

ما هي مهام المهندس الميكانيكي؟ هل ما يقوم به المهندس الميكانيكي من أعمال يتلائم مع الذي درسه في المرحلة الجامعية؟ هل الهندسة الميكانيكية في فعلا للذكور فقط؟ لماذا يتحول المهندس الميكانيكي إلى فني ميكانيكي؟ أسئلة كثيرة تحتاج إلى الإجابة، قد لا تكون هناك إجابة محددة، ولكن مناقشتها قد تضع المهندس الميكانيكي في إطاره الصحيح.


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
طبعا الموضوع هام وجميل وجدير بالتكلم فيه وأن يدلي كل واحد قيه بدلوه حتى اذا كان من ذوي الخبرات الضئيلة مثلي ولكن اقول مستعينا بالله ان الميكانيكا اقسام منها ما يصلح للرجال والنساء مثل التصميم والعمارة وغير ذلك ومنها ما لا يصلح إلا للرجال مثل اعمال الصيانة التي تتطلب من المهندس في بعض الأحيان ان يخوضها بيده كي يتمكن من مهنته ...هذا من ناحية
من ناحية أخري الهندسة بشكل عام علم عملي بالدرجة الأولى أي علم يعتمد على الحسابات ثم التصميم ثم اعتماد النتائج ثم التطبيق وطبعا لقسم الميكانيكا من ذلك حظ وافر والدراسة في جامعاتنا علاى الأقل في مصر - على حد علمي- تعتمد على حفظ النظريات والمسائل وفهمها بقدر المستطاع ومعرفة كيفية النجاح في الأمتحان والحصول على التقدير اما النواحي التطبيقية التي تستغل فيه هذه المادة وغيرها من المواد فمن الممكن ان يخبرك عنها دكتور المادة لكن لا تقوم انت بشئ عملي يربطك بالمادة التي تدرسها حتى اذاخرجت للسوق الخارجي عرفت كيف تساعدك هذه المادة في حياتك العملية
أرجو الا تكون رؤيتي سوداوية ولكني ارجو التفائل من مشاركات اخواني وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## jomma (11 مارس 2010)

أبو الخير المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> طبعا الموضوع هام وجميل وجدير بالتكلم فيه وأن يدلي كل واحد قيه بدلوه حتى اذا كان من ذوي الخبرات الضئيلة مثلي ولكن اقول مستعينا بالله ان الميكانيكا اقسام منها ما يصلح للرجال والنساء مثل التصميم والعمارة وغير ذلك ومنها ما لا يصلح إلا للرجال مثل اعمال الصيانة التي تتطلب من المهندس في بعض الأحيان ان يخوضها بيده كي يتمكن من مهنته ...هذا من ناحية
> من ناحية أخري الهندسة بشكل عام علم عملي بالدرجة الأولى أي علم يعتمد على الحسابات ثم التصميم ثم اعتماد النتائج ثم التطبيق وطبعا لقسم الميكانيكا من ذلك حظ وافر والدراسة في جامعاتنا علاى الأقل في مصر - على حد علمي- تعتمد على حفظ النظريات والمسائل وفهمها بقدر المستطاع ومعرفة كيفية النجاح في الأمتحان والحصول على التقدير اما النواحي التطبيقية التي تستغل فيه هذه المادة وغيرها من المواد فمن الممكن ان يخبرك عنها دكتور المادة لكن لا تقوم انت بشئ عملي يربطك بالمادة التي تدرسها حتى اذاخرجت للسوق الخارجي عرفت كيف تساعدك هذه المادة في حياتك العملية
> ...


----------



## umromostafa (11 مارس 2010)

ما افضل ان تكون مهندس فنى يعنى تحمل خبرة الفنى العاله فى الفك والتركيب وخبرة ودماغ المهندس فى الاشراف والتنظيم والتحليل والقيادة وما اوحش انك تكون زى الشراب المبلول لا انتا فنى ولا مهندس وشكرا


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بما ان المشاركات ضئيلة جدا من الأخوة فأحب أن أوضح امورا كثيرة منها ما 

يتعلق بهذا , أولا انا لا أفهم منظومة التعليم في الدول العربية هل هي 

حسب الميول ام حسب المجموع ام حسب القدرات, يعني للكليات 

العسكرية امتحانات كثيرة و محددة في هل قدرات هذا الشخص تناسب 

هذا المكان ام لا - طبعا بغض النظر عن امتحان الهيئة وما يحصل فيه - 

يعني هل مثل هذا غير قابل للتطبيق في باقي المجالات والتخصصات

ثانيا - وهذه هي الفجيعة والطامة - انا لاأفهم مهام المهندس الميكانيكي 

((( في حال تخرجه))) الى ان يحصل على وظيفة من خلالها يتعلم مهامه 

من حيث التصميم ولا الصيانة ولا الحسابات ولا شؤن ادارية ولا شاي وقهوة مش عارف:73:

 اسمحوا لي ان اوضح اكثر , رؤيتي المثالية - طبعا على حد وجهة نظري 

المتواضعة - تقول لي ان المفروض الدراسة الهندسية 

التخصصية كتخصص الميكانيكا او الكهربا او العمارة ... المفروض ان تكون 

عامة ثم بعد ذلك كل مهندس وحسب المكان الذي يعمل فيه فيبدأ في 

تنمية الجوانب التي تخدم العمل الذي يقوم به لكن المشاهد ان الواحد منا 

بيدرس في الكلية كورسات غالبا ما تدرس في الماجستير ثم يفاجئ انها لا 

دخل لها في سوق العمل تماما فيصاب بالإحباط - كما هو واضح :55: - - 

لأنه اجهد نفسه فيما لا ينفعه اللهم إلا إذا كان سيسلك السلك الجامعي 

السلك الذي بالمصري اتهرى وساح من كثرة الدكاترة الي مش لاقين 

مكان يشتغلوا فيه فضلا عن ابحاثهم التي لا تهم الدول العربية في شئ:85:

واقصد بالدراسة العامة يعني دراسة عامة لعالم الميكانيكا وكذلك لعالم الكهرباء وهكذا

ارجو الاهتمام والرد


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (13 مارس 2010)

مهام مهندس الميكانيكا 
أولا مايدرس بالجامعه يعتبر فرشه لإعداد المهندس فهو يدرس عن أفرع كثيره تندرج تحت الميكانيكا 
عليه بعد التخرج أن يتخصص إلي حد ما في أحد هذه الأفرع ويتقنها 
عليه أن يقرأ يوميا شئ جديد في مجال عمله ليواكب الجديد 
أما بالنسبه للبنات مهنة مهندس ميكانيكي صعبه لهم وخاصة في بداية التخرج حيث علي المهندس إثبات ذاته فتجده يعمل وكأنه فني حتي يستطيع أن يتعلم ويكسب خبره


----------



## jouini87 (16 أبريل 2010)

للرفع....
آمل أن أجد ردود أخرى حتى يستفيد الجميع ومنهم أنا
بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (16 أبريل 2010)

والله الموضوع ده جه فى الجون ومسبب قلق لناس كتير وانا واحد منهم 
انا من راى اهم وظيف للمهندس هو التصميم ويعرف مثلنا له الجزء ده موجود هنا والاخر هناك 

اما فى مصر اخرتنا فك وتركيب اى مهندس صيانه وده لو لقاها
والله دكتور الثيرموا فى الكليه عندنا بيقولنا انى الدكتوراه بتعته كانت فى تصميم غرف اللاحتراق وفتحاد دخول الوقود 
وكيفية خلط الوقود بالهواء 
وهذه تعتبر وظيفة المهندس مش وظيفة الفك والتركيب ويكون زى الفنى بس الفرق انه هو يكون رئي الفنى


----------



## شاخوان محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

الفرق بين الفني والمهندس الميكانيكي هو ان الفني يعرف طريقة الربط والشد وبس ولا يعرف كيف تعمل وما اهميه الجزء الذي يعمل عليه وليس لديه حلول للمشاكل الجديدة الطارئة التي تحدث.


----------



## عبود_فتحي (17 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم
انا عمل منذ ست سنوات في هذا المجال
و دائما كنت اجد الفتيات جنبا الى جنب معنا في العمل
ولعلم لقد من اساتذتنا في تخصص اثناء الجامعه سيدات من حمله شهاده الدكتواره
و ايضا درست معنا زميلاتنا
ولكن اجد الفتيات في هذه التخصص يتجهن الى مكاتب الاستشاريه او الى تسويق و المبيعات
و انا اعمل في الشركه يوجد فيها زميلات و ايضا يوجد ذوات خبره من ثمانيات
و ان شاء الله قد تكونوا قد استفدتم

*


----------



## jomma (19 أبريل 2010)

ردود فعل جيدة، والموضوع محتاج الى مزيد من النقاش، وبالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يونيو 2010)

رابط عن الموضوع 
هنا


----------



## سلامه أحمد (25 يناير 2011)

*بالنسبة لمهندسين الميكانيكا*

بالنسبة للدراسة تعتبر فرشة وتمهيد لما يجدة الطالب بعد التخرج
وبعد التخرج مجال العمل هو الذي سيحدد أين أنت وماذا تريد وما المطلوب منك
وعلى ضوء هذا تبدأ في العمل وإسترجاع لما قد حصلته خلال فترة الدراسة
ولكي يكون المهندس مهندس بمعني الكلمة بغض النظر عن التخصص لا بد من العمل بيدة ولكن بحدود لا تُسيئ للمهنة أي العمل الفني الذي فيه لمسة جمال
لا أن يحمل ويستحمل علشان الخبرة, إضافة للمراجعة ومعرفة ما هو جديد
وسبب قولي لا بد من العمل بيدك في بعض الأمور لأن المهندس مع كبر سنة من المفترض أن يكون عندة خبرة في تسيير بعد الأمور خاصة وإذا عمل بمنصب كبير أو كان صاحب عمل مستقل 
لا يكون سهل الهضمن من ناحية الفنيين أي يكون عنده حنكة في ترتيب الأفكار والتنبأ وعلى ضوء هذا يقرر , وبالنسبة لعمل البنات في مجال الميكانيكا وعلى القدرة في العمل بالمجهودات الشاقة فليس له داعي حيث ممكن تعمل بمكتب إستشاري وبتكون مبدعة


----------



## ايسر حميد (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا في نضري اعتبر ان الهندسة الميكانيكية اصعب قسم هندسي وذلك بسبب مواده المعقدة ولكن للاسف في بلداننا يكون المهندس الميكانيكي غير فعال على العكس من الدول الاوربية اذ انه لينفذ اي مشروع مالم يتم بوجود المهندس الميكانيكي مع العلم انه في بلداننا تكون المجالات اوسع للمهندس الميكانيكي ولكنها غير مستثمرة


----------



## fokary (14 يوليو 2011)

أبو الخير المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> طبعا الموضوع هام وجميل وجدير بالتكلم فيه وأن يدلي كل واحد قيه بدلوه حتى اذا كان من ذوي الخبرات الضئيلة مثلي ولكن اقول مستعينا بالله ان الميكانيكا اقسام منها ما يصلح للرجال والنساء مثل التصميم والعمارة وغير ذلك ومنها ما لا يصلح إلا للرجال مثل اعمال الصيانة التي تتطلب من المهندس في بعض الأحيان ان يخوضها بيده كي يتمكن من مهنته ...هذا من ناحية
> من ناحية أخري الهندسة بشكل عام علم عملي بالدرجة الأولى أي علم يعتمد على الحسابات ثم التصميم ثم اعتماد النتائج ثم التطبيق وطبعا لقسم الميكانيكا من ذلك حظ وافر والدراسة في جامعاتنا علاى الأقل في مصر - على حد علمي- تعتمد على حفظ النظريات والمسائل وفهمها بقدر المستطاع ومعرفة كيفية النجاح في الأمتحان والحصول على التقدير اما النواحي التطبيقية التي تستغل فيه هذه المادة وغيرها من المواد فمن الممكن ان يخبرك عنها دكتور المادة لكن لا تقوم انت بشئ عملي يربطك بالمادة التي تدرسها حتى اذاخرجت للسوق الخارجي عرفت كيف تساعدك هذه المادة في حياتك العملية
> أرجو الا تكون رؤيتي سوداوية ولكني ارجو التفائل من مشاركات اخواني وجزاكم الله خير





شاخوان محمد قال:


> الفرق بين الفني والمهندس الميكانيكي هو ان الفني يعرف طريقة الربط والشد وبس ولا يعرف كيف تعمل وما اهميه الجزء الذي يعمل عليه وليس لديه حلول للمشاكل الجديدة الطارئة التي تحدث.


انا مع هذة الاراء


----------



## mostafa_msj (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

انا لسه طالب في القسم في السنه الثانيه ان شاء الله بس بصراحة حاسس اني مهندس علي الورق ياعني مش حاسس ان المواد الي درستها في اولى دي حتفيدني في العمل تقريب لحد دلوقتي لسه حاسس اني متخصصتش للاسف مع العلم اني بحب المجال جدااا


----------



## eng_eljazzar (14 يوليو 2011)

mostafa_msj قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> 
> انا لسه طالب في القسم في السنه الثانيه ان شاء الله بس بصراحة حاسس اني مهندس علي الورق ياعني مش حاسس ان المواد الي درستها في اولى دي حتفيدني في العمل تقريب لحد دلوقتي لسه حاسس اني متخصصتش للاسف مع العلم اني بحب المجال جدااا




على أى حال أنا مبدأتش أحس إنى مهندس إلا فى تالته >> المهم انت علم نفسكـ لأن الكليه مش كفايه 
........................
هو اللى أعرفه ان المهندس بيبدأ حياته المهنيه Operator 
يعنى وظيفته ازاى يشغل الماشينز والسيستمز المختلفه 

بعد كده أا ياخد خبره بيشتغل فى الmentainance 

بعد كده وبمزيد من الخبره بيبقى ديزاينر designer 

لكن على أى حال وظيفه المهندس انه يكون Optimizer ​


----------



## نشبة (15 يوليو 2011)

من خبرتي في العمل لثلاث سنوات
الفرق بين المهندس و الفني تقريبا هو نفس الفرق بين الطبيب و الممرض

الفني يعمل وفقا لتعليمات و خطوات محددة من قبل المهندس متى ما تغيرت انحاس و جاب العيد
إذا توهق الفني نادى المهندس: يامهندس تعال مدري وش أسوي

-------
مجالات المهندس الميكانيكي متعددة
تصميم - صيانة - تصنيع- وغيرها
من وجهة نظري كلها لا تصلح للنساء لما يوجد فيها من تعامل مع معدات ضخمة وقاسية لا تناسب طبيعة المرأة

حتى مجال التصميم (التصميم الميكانيكي) قد يتطلب الذهاب لمواقع و عمل تجارب و ذهاب لورش أجدها لاتناسب المرأة أيضا

-----
نسبة ما تعلمته في الجامعة و أستخدمه في عملي لا يتجاوز 5% 

ولا أنكر أن ما تعلمته في الجامعة أكسبني ما يسمى بالحس الهندسي

فأستطيع الحكم على كثير من الأمور أو تحليلها بدون أي حسابات أو وسائل تحقق
فقط بسبب ما أكسبته النظريات و المعادلات في ذهني من علاقات و نتائج

أتمنى أكون أدليت بشيء مفيد


----------



## mostafa_msj (15 يوليو 2011)

eng_eljazzar قال:


> على أى حال أنا مبدأتش أحس إنى مهندس إلا فى تالته >> المهم انت علم نفسكـ لأن الكليه مش كفايه
> ........................
> هو اللى أعرفه ان المهندس بيبدأ حياته المهنيه operator
> يعنى وظيفته ازاى يشغل الماشينز والسيستمز المختلفه
> ...



الف شكر يا باشمهندسه ياعني فيه امل احس اني مهندس لما اوصل 3 يارب :13:


----------



## samir2009405 (15 يوليو 2011)

*فعلا موضوع هاااام جداااااا*

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بجد فعلا ده موضوع هام جدا وارجو من القائمين على هذا الصرح العلمى العملاق تثبيت هذا الموضوع لان فعلا مهندسين كتير حديثى التخرج من قسم ميكانيكا مش بيبقو عارفين طريقهم وخصوصا فى عالم الصيانه اللى فعلا مش بتعرف فيه الفرق بين الفنى والمهندس لان المهندس حديث التخرج الكل بيقوله انت لازم تتعلم وتشتغل بايدك عشان تكتسب خبره وفهلا بيدا يتنازل ويشيل مع الفنييين ويشتغل معاهم بايديه عشان خاطر الخبره هل ده صح ولا خطا انا بصراحه لا اعرف الرررد ؟؟ وارجو اللى عنده اجابه عن هذا السؤال يفيدنا ممن هم ذوى الخبرات اللى كانو قبل ذلك حديثى التخرج واكيد عانو من هذه النقطه عاوزين نعرف ازاى قدروا يتغلبوا عليها ويبقو مهندسين بجد اللى قدر اقوله ان ده راجع للمنظومه فى المكان اللى انت شغال فيه هل فيه نظام للشغل يعنى فيه فرق بين الفنى والمهندس وهل المهندسين ذوى الخبرات فى مكان العمل بيساعدوا المهندسين الصغار ولا بينظروا لهم انهم هياخدوا مكانهم وانهم لازم يبعدوهم عن العمل ويتركوهم وسط الفنيين وهم يتعملو وهنا بيضيع المهندس بجد يمكن فيه مهندسين بيقدروا يثبتوا نفسهم فعلا وسط الفنيين فى هذه اللحظه ولكن قليل يعنى لو فيه 7 مهندسين حديثتى التخرج لسه متعينين مش بيكمل فى المكان غير واحد او اتنين فى الاخر والباقى مش بيلاقى نفسه طب ليه مش استفاد من ال 7 وادربهم واساعدهم واخليهم يتعلمو الشغل فعلا وانهم يبقو ازاى مهندسين بجد ياريت فعلا نقدر نجاوب على كل الاسئله دى لانه موضوع هام جدااااااااااا وبالتوفيق للجميع واسف على الاطاله


----------



## MachineDoctor (17 يوليو 2011)

للأسف الواحد بعدما اشتغل شعر أنه شيء بين المهندس و بين الفني , 
و كأنني رئيس عمال , 
للأسف


----------



## نور الدين مهران (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أولا أحب أوجه تحيتى لكل الموجودين ولهذا الحوار الهام والممتع .. قرأت كل التعليقات واتفق مع بعضها ولا اتفق مع البعض .. أولا انا مازلت طالب أن شاء الله داخل رابعه باور السنه دى .. لى سؤال .. هل مهندس الميكانيكا فقط هو ما تختلفون على تصنيف عمله ؟
هل مهندس الكهرباء مثلا يصمم ؟ ولا يعمل بيده ؟ المشكله هى انكم بتقارنو بين مهندسين الميكانيكس ومهندسين العمارة والمدنى لانهم بيصمموا واحنا عملنا بينحصر فى الصيانة والتشغيل .. الهندسة المدنية المعمارية شئ والهندسة الميكانيكية شئ أخر .علم الميكانيكس علم الابداع والعبقرية وليس مجرد تصميم عمود او كمره مع احترامى الشديد جدا لاخوانا مهندسين المدنى . اخى مهندس الميكانيكا لابد ان تكون فخورا بنفسك لانك مهندس ميكانيكا سواء كان هذا العلم مفعل عندنا ام لا .. وبالنسبة لموضوع الناس اللى بتقول انا مش عارف انا مهندس ولا فنى ولا رئيس عمال 
صحيح انا مازلت طالب لكن لى بعض الخبرة فى الحياة العملية وصدقونى مش عيب ابدا انك تشتغل بايدك العيب هو فقدانك لثقتك بنفسك .. كنت فاكر اول دراستى ان الدراسه شئ والشغل شئ .. بس احب اقول ان اللى بيقول كدا متشائم .. انا اول مره نزلت فيها تدريب فى حياتى بعد دقائق كنت فاهم كل اللى قدامى واللى بيتقالى واشتغلت وناقشت المهندسين واكتشفت ان الفنين حافظين وصححتلهم معلومات خاطئة عندهم وان خبرتهم اللى اكتسبوها فى تلاتين سنه اقدر اكتسبها فى اسبوعين لانى عندى الاسس وفاهم ايه اللى بيحصل .. مهمة مهندس الميكانيكا اللى شغال فى الصيانة مش بس معرفة ايه هو العطل .. المهمه الهندسية الحقيقية هى معرفة سبب العطل المرض جه منين وايه علاجة تمام زى الطبيب مش مجرد مسكنات بنديها للماكينات تشتغل شويه وتعطل تانى .. صدقنى اخى المهندس انت قادر على الابداع وقادر على التفوق مستهترش بنفسك ابدا حتى لو اخطأت عادى جدا .. ونصيحة للى بيعانو من الفنين انتو اللى مش عارفين تتعاملو معاهم .. جرب ترمى كلمه او مصلح علمى قدامه هيفتح بقه ويقولك انقذنى ودايما نمى نفسك واقرا وتابع ومش مهم تكون عارف كل شئ المهم انك تكون عارف مدخل كل شئ .. المشكله دى هدخلها منين ياترى حلها هيدروليك ولا ثيرمو ولا هيت ولا ديزاين وارجع لكتبك واوعى تقول ان اللى درسته مالهوش لازمه انت درست الاساس اللى عمل كل معده وكل ماكينه .. انا حزين لعدم معرفة مهندسين الميكانيكا قدر انفسهم .. اخيرا لا تسمحو لاحد ان يشكك فى قدراتكم فامثالكم من مهندسين الميكانيكا هم من غيرو ملامح العالم واخترقوا الفضاء وغاصوا فى المحيطات تذكر هذا دائما .. واسف اوى على الاطاله لانى كنت عاوز اتكلم من زمان فى الموضوع ده ومتااااابع معاكم


----------



## MachineDoctor (18 يوليو 2011)

نور الدين مهران قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> أولا أحب أوجه تحيتى لكل الموجودين ولهذا الحوار الهام والممتع .. قرأت كل التعليقات واتفق مع بعضها ولا اتفق مع البعض ..



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته أخي المهندس نور الدين , 
بصراحة لقد نلت نفحاتٍ من تفاؤلك المحفز , 
طبعا كلامك مقنع , لكنه غير مطبق بعض الشيء , 
فأنت كمهندس ميكانيكا معدات ثقيلة مثلا , 
مطالب بأن تعرف كيف تفك و تربط و تعمل بيديك علشان ما حدش من الفنيين يتنطط عليك - رأي بعض المدراء - 
و رأي البعض الآخر أنك مهندس و لست فنيا , لذا أنت مطالب بإدارة الشغل و لست ملزما بالفنييت و شغل الفنيين ده مالكش دعوة بيه , انت مهندس , 

فتحاول أن تجميع بين الاثنين , فلا تستطيع , و هذا حال الكثيرين , 
أو تميل إلى جانب منهما , و لا تستطيع أن تلم بالجانب الآخر حق الإلمام , 

و طبعا حتى لو ألممت بالاثنين فستكتشف أنك في العالم المتحضر لست مهندسا , و لكن supervisor
لأن مكان المهندس عندهم هو المكتب و التصميم , و ليس له دخل بالأعمال الفنية , 

بصراحة لا أدري , الوضع محير , و قد يصيبك ما أصابنا حين تدخل للمجال بعد التخرج إن شاء الله , 
لأن التدريب فقط ليس كافيا لتتعرف على طبيعة العمل 

نسأل الله لنا و لك التوفيق


----------



## samir2009405 (18 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع يحتاج التثبيت فعلالالالالا*

انا متفق مع الاخ المهندس المحترم ماشين فعلا هتلاقى مدراء بيقولو لازم تشتغل بايدك وتبقى مع الفنيين ومدراء اخرين بيقولو انت مهندس وملكش دعوه بشغلهم انت تامرهم وتعدل عليهم وبس وطبعا هتبقى فى النص لا انت طايل تبقى فنى وتشتغل وتتعلم وخصوصا لانك لسه متخرج ولسه معندكش الخبره الكافيه ولا انت تقدر تشغل الفنيين وتقولهم اعملو كزا وكزا وانا للاسف كنت فى هذا الموقف تمامااااا وفضلت حائر ما بين هذا وذاك لحد لما بقيت بفضل واقف مش بعمل اى حاجه لا انا بشتغل معاهم بايدى لان ده بيقلل منك جدااااااااا عن تجارب ولا انى اشغلهم لانهم اكثر خبره جدا منى ومش هيسمحوا بكده اصلا وفى الاخر ترتكت الشغل وحاليا فى البيت بدور على مكان اخر ومجال اخر يمكن الاقى فيه نفسى واللى بحاول الاقيه مكان فيه مهندسين فقط بيشتغلو بايديهم وده مش متوفر غير تقريبا فى مجال المعادت الثقيله وانا اشتغلت فيه اول لما اتخرجت بس المجال صعب شويه وشاق على العموم ربنا يكرم ويوفق الجميع بس المشكله كبيره فعلا ومحتاجه لراى ذوى الخبرات والمهندسين الكبار اللى اتمنى انهم لا يبخلو علينا بخبراتهم مثلما رايت من مهندسين كبار فى العمل معنا ومدرائنا ولا يعتنون بنا نهائى وكل الهم لهم مكانهم ووظيفتهم فقط ويمكن خايفين اننا ناخد اماكنهم كمان ربنا يهدى وييسر الحال للجميع يارب والله الموفق


----------



## elmuthana algaali (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات الشيقةوالمفيدة


----------



## jomma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

وضعتم ايديكم على المشكلة، ماهو الحل؟ مزيدا من النقاش المفيد، وانا شخصيا مع الإخوة المتفاءلين، المهندس هو من يصنع نفسه، لا تنتظر احد ان يدلك على الطريق، ولكن اسعى بنفسك لمعرفتها.


----------



## انور الخالدي (9 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
وظيفة المهندس تتمثل فى اايجاد حلول للاعطال الصعبة بالاضافة الى عمل التصاميم وحساب الكميات للمشاريع المختلفة ان كان مهندس ميكانيكا تركيب وفى حالة مهندس صيانة انظمة ميكانيكية وظيفته عمل البرامج المختلفة للصيانة وعمل جدول زمني يمثل خطة الصيانة الدورية الوقائية لمختلف الاجهزة بالاضافة الى قيادة فريق الصيانة بشكل ممتاز بمعنى ان يوجه فرق الصيانة للمهام المنوطة بهم ويحدد الفترة الزمنية والعتاد المطلوب لانهاء كل مشكلة ويقاس نجاح المهندس بمدى المامه واطلاعه بعمله من مختلف النواحي... وازعجني النظرة السلبية لمهام المهندس من الاخوة الكرام ,,, وبارك الله بكم جميعا ..


----------



## انور الخالدي (9 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
ازعجنى النظرة السلبية المتشائمة من الاخوة الافاضل اولا اقول لكم احبكم فى الله
ثانيا احب ان انوه ان الصلاحيات والامتيازات تنتزع ولا تمنح بمعنى ان تلم وتضطلع بكل العمل وترقى نفسك بشكل احترافى ثم بعد ذلك تفرض مهام عملك فرض ولا عيب ولا ضير ان عمل المهندس بيده اولا فذلك يعود عليه بالنفع شخصيا قبل النفع للشركة لان التعليم الجامعي 98% تظري وان تم دعمه بالعمل اصبح المهندس محترف ويجب ان تحدد مهام عملك كمهندس قبل قبول اى عمل ..
ودمتم بعاية الله وحفظه


----------



## انور الخالدي (9 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس مهران تكلمت فاوجزت فصدقت...
واحب ان انوه ان الصلاحيات تنتزع ولا تمنح بمعنى ان تكون مهندس ملم نظريا بشكل كبير وعمليا بشكل مقبول تكن بالقمة... ولا عيب ان تعمل بيدك فالنفع يرجع لك بالدرجة الاولى.. والهندسة الميكانيكية من اعظم واشمل علوم الهندسة ومن يحب هذا المجال يستطيع ان يبدع ومجال عملها جدا واسع وبالنسبة للعمل اطمانكم المجال واسع جدا ومطلوب لان اكثر المتخرجين من اقسام الهندسة تجدهم بقسم المدنية والمعمارية الميكانيك بعدد ضئيل ومجال شغل اوسع .. وربنا يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه وبارك اله بكم جميعا اخواني.


----------



## eng_za (9 يونيو 2013)

الردود كلها جميلة ومن الواقع .. 
فمهندس الميكانيكا يدرس ليصمم ويصنع ويبتكر ... ويعمل غالبا في مجال التشغيل والصيانة .. لأننا في الدول العربية لم نصل إلي التصميم والتصنيع

وهنا الصدمة الذي تجعل مهندس الميكانيكا تحديدا يشعر بالفجوة بين ما تعلم وما يشتغل 

لكن يا اخواني أنت تعلمت العلم الاصعب 
والتشغيل والصيانة اسهل بكثير 
ممكن بكل بساطه تتعلمه بالإطلاع علي كتالوجات الماكينات ..فهذه اول نصيحه مني ... لا تهملها ابدا .. واجعلها الكتاب المصاحب ليدك في عملك

ستفاجئ بأن هؤلاء الفنين .. يتبعون اساليب خاطئة كثيره جدافي صيانه الماكينات وحتي طرق تشغيلها .. وهنا عملك الحقيقي 

وأعطيك مثال .. 
لو سير او ترس معين تعطل في ماكينة .. واحتاج الفني إلي تغيره 
لابد ان يفكه اولا ليشتري مثله ويعطل العمل لبعض الوقت 

لكن انت كمهندس يمكنك معرفة ذلك بكل بساطه من كتالوج المعدة 
بل يمكنك توفير قطعه بديلة وتغيرها قبل ان تقف الماكينة لأنك تعرف عمرها الافتراضي ... وهكذا في كل شئ 

عن طريق الرسم الهندسي .. يمكنك معرفة كل خبايا المعدة بكل مقاساتها

صدقوني يا اخواني حتي التشغيل والصيانة يحتاج إلي مهارة وعلم المهندس
لا يمنع ان ان تستمع للفني ... لكن اسمع له وانت واثق انك ممكن ان تصحح له وتفييده اكثر مما تستفيد انت منه ... والفارق كبير بينكم 
ايضا لا بد ان تستوعبه وانت واثق من نفسك كمهندس ولكن بدون تكبر او تسفيه لخبراته فأنت اكيد ستحتاجه كفني 
لأننا جميعا نكمل بعض كفريق عمل 


اقول هذا الكلام بناء علي عمل لفترة ليست قليلة في التشغيل والصيانه في مصنع غزل ونسيج وايضا في محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي 

مع العلم اني مهندسة ميكانيكا وليست مهندس 
واستمتع جدا في العمل بالمواقع .. اكثر من العمل المكتبي 

وفقكم الله


----------



## jomma (15 يونيو 2013)

انور الخالدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> وظيفة المهندس تتمثل فى اايجاد حلول للاعطال الصعبة بالاضافة الى عمل التصاميم وحساب الكميات للمشاريع المختلفة ان كان مهندس ميكانيكا تركيب وفى حالة مهندس صيانة انظمة ميكانيكية وظيفته عمل البرامج المختلفة للصيانة وعمل جدول زمني يمثل خطة الصيانة الدورية الوقائية لمختلف الاجهزة بالاضافة الى قيادة فريق الصيانة بشكل ممتاز بمعنى ان يوجه فرق الصيانة للمهام المنوطة بهم ويحدد الفترة الزمنية والعتاد المطلوب لانهاء كل مشكلة ويقاس نجاح المهندس بمدى المامه واطلاعه بعمله من مختلف النواحي... وازعجني النظرة السلبية لمهام المهندس من الاخوة الكرام ,,, وبارك الله بكم جميعا ..



بارك الله فيك با باشمهندس على هذه المشاركة، من مهام المهندس الميكانيكي التصميم مثل تصميم منظومات تكييف الهواء ومنظومات ضخ ونقل المياه، ايضا الإشراف وتقييم أداء محطات توليد الكهرباء ومحطات التحلية ومحطات الطاقات البديلة والتعرف على اسباب الهبوط في أداءها إن وجدت والعمل على الرفع من كفائتها، أيضا المشاريع الجديدة قيد الإنشاء تحتاج إلى المهندس الميكانيكي للتأكد من أن العمل يجري وفق المواصفات والتصميم. جميع الشركات المصنعة الكبرى للأجهزة الميكانيكية مثل المضخات والتربينات والمبدلات الحرارية والضواغط و ....... تحتاج إلى المهندس الميكانيكي لتسويق منتجاتها. نحتاج ايضا للمهندس الميكانيكي لتقديم العروض للمشاريع بل وأيضا لتقييم العروض المقدمة من الشركات. هناك مهام كثيرة للمهندس الميكانيكي، لكن من المهم ان يعرف المهندس ما هي مهام المهندس بالتحديد حتى لا يجبر على اللعب في ملعب ليس بملعبه. نأمل المزيد من المشاركات.


----------



## الشمري الشمري (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع في الصميم
بالنسبه للموضوع برمته يعتمد على مبدء اساسي 
ماهو مسماك الوظيفي وماهي الخبره الي راح تاخذها من الظيفه وهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ المدراء الموجودين راح يحتظنوك في بدايتك كي تكتسب اي صغيره وكبيره وتعتمد في على نفسك في ايجاد الحلول .............................؟ هذا الذي يعاني واعاني منه من 7 سنوات متتاليه (وحسبنا الله ونعمه الوكيل) والحمد لله على كل حال 
اخوتي خلال السبع سنوات الي عانيت منها ويعاني منها كثير من المهندسين المبتدئين هيه كيفية اخراج ما بداخلك من طاقه وكيفية استثمار هذي الطاقه وتعتمد بشكل رئيسي على احتظان ماهم مسولين في دائرتك
صدقوني لو انعم الله عليكم بوظيفه وكان المسول عليك يكون انسان يعطيك كل صغيره وكبيره راح تكون وخلال مدة قصيره مهندس ومبدع لن الابداع ما ياتي الا بسبب انه اشوفه رئيسي ( اذا احبيت عملك من قلبك راح تبدع فيه من كل خاطرك) اما اذا كرهت عملك فراح يكون العمل روتين ممل وحقير وراح تكون عبارة عن كرسي لا نفع منك ولا فائده منك

اما الفرق بين الفني والمهندس وبكل حقيقه انه اشوفه قليله جدا
فبعض الفنيين يملك خبره افضل من المهندس والعكس صحيح
انه اشوف الفرق يعتمد كله على خبرة العمل ((( وهل انت تحب عملك اما لا )))
اسف على الاطاله 
وشكرا


----------

